# Freezing pork ribs after smoke



## azbohunter (Dec 26, 2014)

I have a two week hunting trip starting in a week. There are four couple that rv camp together and we trade off dinner nights. I was thinking of smoking a couple racks of ribs w/3-2-1 method and vacuum seal them ahead of the trip.

 What is your thoughts? Is it okay, would you suggest reheating in oven or in the vacuum bags in boiling water?

I am thinking lay them in shallow (like 9x13 pan) and reheat in the oven at maybe 225*

I am open for suggestions and thanks.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Dec 26, 2014)

I've never had a problem with reheating them in their vac packs and boiling water.  I just reheated some a few weeks ago that came out great.  I don't sauce my ribs so I'm not sure if doing so would effect the results.


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 26, 2014)

I don't sauce mine either but I was thinking reheating enough for 8 people in bags in boiling water might be a process but maybe not if I do it in a big enough pot?


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 26, 2014)

You could always remove from vac bags at the site and add sauce then foil to reheat. Stores sell frozen pre- cooked ribs that only need to be reheated,yours will be much better. Easy in a fire or the oven IMHO.


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks CrazyMoon,

I'm thinking that will be the plan or at least something similar. I usually prefer no sauce and let everyone add there own but I think I could thaw them, put them in a shallow pan and foil them tightly and reheat at fairly low and slow until up to temp.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 26, 2014)

Az, if you added a little sauce then you know they wouldn't dry out . Good luck on your hunt !


----------



## dirtworldmike (Dec 27, 2014)

I do 3-2 on ribs all the time then vac seal and freeze.  Then thaw when needed and finish and glaze one hour on the grill.


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 27, 2014)

dirtworldmike said:


> I do 3-2 on ribs all the time then vac seal and freeze.  Then thaw when needed and finish and glaze one hour on the grill.


After giving this a little more thought, I am thinking this is the way to go. BUT I am thinking that maybe I will vacuum seal and refrigerate, I think I would be okay for up to 5 days in the refer at around 38*? Any thoughts on that?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 27, 2014)

If you're not going to fully cook them
I would freeze them. If you fully cook them you should be okay just having them in the fridge.


----------



## sarnott (Dec 28, 2014)

Mike,

That's a great idea I've never heard of before. I'll start doing that whenever I smoke ribs.

Thanks,

Scott

Hampton, VA


----------



## dave from mesa (Dec 29, 2014)

Been trying to under cook ribs to take with us when we go in our motor home and then do them on the weber gas grill. Haven't tried this yet but high hopes. Don't like them when they are fully done and then reheated at least on the grill.

Hopefully someone will post that this will work.

Good smoking guys.

dave


----------



## azbohunter (Jan 15, 2015)

I wanted to report back on this after so many offered opinions.

I did the ribs as planned using the 3-2-1 method but saved the "1" till the time came to eat them. I cut them into serving size pieces then vacuum sealed the ribs and kept them in the fridge at or below 40* for 5 days, took them out about 3 hours before they went into the oven to allow them to warm somewhat and then spread them out as much as possible in a 9x13 cake pan and covered them with "Goodness Gracious Sakes Alive" Barbecue Sauce Recipe and popped them in the oven at 250* for an hour, a couple times I rotated the ribs in the pan as they were stacked somewhat in a single pan.(because it is an rv oven and not a lot of room)

So I had 3 racks of ribs and there were 4 guys and 3 ladies, soon we were down to one rib left in the pan, everyone said: "know way, way too full" so I finished that one off.

Overall I was pleased and would do it again as I think the process went well and it was pretty trouble free way of having ribs while camping in the desert.

One complaint I have which had nothing to do with the process, I bought 3 packages of ribs and one of them towards one end was really thick, those ribs wound up being a little tough and I was disappointed with them. I think they should have been in the smoker longer. So next time, and there will be a next time, I will be more careful in selecting ribs that are more uniform in thickness.

_And yes, they were a big hit in hunting camp!_


----------



## beaverhunter (May 13, 2015)

Good thread I was thinking the same for my upcoming fishing trip.:grilling_smilie:


----------



## beaverhunter (Aug 22, 2015)

Just an update for anyone thinking of doing this. I did beef ribs 3 hours smoked 2 foiled and then another half hour with no sauce. I let them cool in the fridge vacuum sealed and then froze them. I put them in the cooler for my trip and after 4 day heated them on the grill and put BBQ sauce on they turned out great. Thanks to others for your advise!


----------

